# Gaggia Orione Boiler plate seal alternative solutions



## Esperame (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi guys

I am performing a deep maintenance to my two group Gaggia Orione and I am guessing fi can I use orings instead gasket to seal my boiler, the boiler plate have a couple of grooves that my works, what do you think.

I also post the same question in another forum across the pound so I hope I am not breaking any rule here.

Any input will be welcome

Thanks in advance


----------

